# Need radiator for BC1250A vermeer chipper



## bottlefed89 (Mar 10, 2005)

My radiator shot sh!t in my chipper. I can't afford the $506 vermeer wants for one, and need one soon. Anyone have any ideas??
thanks
greg
[email protected]


----------



## Crofter (Mar 10, 2005)

Go to a rad shop, they should be able to measure up and have a core within a few days. It should be half that price tops. Look in the yellow pages. Tell them you expect a commercial price.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Mar 10, 2005)

I generally go through a local radiator wholesaler and buy through my shop, but they have nothing that will fit. Guess I will have to go to a rad shop, sucks because I actually have a LOT of work lined out....


----------



## NeTree (Mar 11, 2005)

Ditto on the recore.


----------



## tnttreeman (Mar 11, 2005)

Recore it. The guy I use is quick, usually next day if I beg, plead, and grovel Can't beat the price either, usually a fraction of a new rad. Also great if you have any type of older equipment that you can't find a rad for.


----------

